# STOLEN!!! South Godstone, Surrey



## Mince Pie (14 October 2011)

12.2hh New forest Bay Mare Pony MISSING/STOLEN Part Broken, Pigmentation Round The Eyes And Really Badly Cut Mane! Last seen between 11pm and 6am last night
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...500871539_557806538_10524558_2014247657_n.jpg

Please PM with any details, owner distraught. Still waiting on crime reference number.


----------



## Mince Pie (14 October 2011)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...2566586539_557806538_10524807_813847044_n.jpg

Also has spots on belly from iodine reaction


----------



## Cuffey (14 October 2011)

What to do if your horse is stolen

http://www.tracingequines.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=51

Go onto Facebook pages for Horsewatch and East Kent Horsewatch to start


----------



## Mince Pie (14 October 2011)

Have told her to contact NED and Surrey Horsewatch, will also send some photo's to MHOL after a chat with her earlier.


----------



## cally6008 (15 October 2011)

Get the police reference number and send the form to Stolen Horse Register as well


----------



## Mince Pie (15 October 2011)

Pony has been returned - trailer tracks everywhere in the field where pony was found so she definitely didn't just wander off.

Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## Tinseltoes (15 October 2011)

broke_but_happy said:



			Pony has been returned - trailer tracks everywhere in the field where pony was found so she definitely didn't just wander off.

Thanks for everyone's help.
		
Click to expand...


Hmmmm interesting.Glad pony is back.


----------



## Mince Pie (15 October 2011)

Whole situation is odd - they had to walk to the far end of an American barn to take the pony, it is the least valuable animal on the yard, it has distinct pigmentation round the eyes so easily recognised and apart from a bit of electric fencing nothing else was taken. 
When pony was returned the fencing was used to corner off a bit of field and 2 round hay feeders were moved to get trailer in. This is first-hand account from owner.


----------



## lhotse (15 October 2011)

Hmmm, this is the second incident of a pony going missing then mysteriously being returned a few days later. There was one a few weeks back that was all over Facebook. I am wondering if this is one of these urban myth type thing going around again.


----------



## Mince Pie (15 October 2011)

lhotse said:



			Hmmm, this is the second incident of a pony going missing then mysteriously being returned a few days later. There was one a few weeks back that was all over Facebook. I am wondering if this is one of these urban myth type thing going around again.
		
Click to expand...

Oh? I missed that one. This one definitely did go missing.


----------



## lhotse (15 October 2011)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=480779


----------



## Zoobie (15 October 2011)

Glad to hear that the pony is back. Very strange indeed !


----------

